# Newbie



## Lborrachito831 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey there bro's, new to this forum. Just wanted to chime in and say wassup to all


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Feb 12, 2018)

Welcome aboard 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## brazey (Feb 12, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2018)

Lborrachito831 said:


> Hey there bro's, new to this forum. Just wanted to chime in and say wassup to all



welcome.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 14, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## botamico (Feb 19, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Otto Brown (Mar 2, 2018)

Welcome​


----------

